# Mk1 FSI swap



## prjkt84 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody know of/done a fsi swap into a mk1. {gti}.:screwy:


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

it was done it was on vortex......but poortex crashed so the thred was lost. :thumbdown:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

one...but the guys in jail now. and no proof of the car being finished.

but YES it can be done and we could do it. we are looking into doing one soon for a friend


----------



## prjkt84 (Jan 9, 2009)

*good lord*

.. well this is good to hear. next month in tearing my 8v out and replacing it with some power, found a deal on a fsi but will most likely go 20v . thanks guys:beer::thumbup: Any updates on the motor mounts you guys were testing.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> one...but the guys in jail now. and no proof of the car being finished.
> 
> but YES it can be done and we could do it. we are looking into doing one soon for a friend




whats he in jail for any more details lol


it was a black rabbit wasnt it?


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

i hope you got yourself a welder and some fab skills


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

The front engine bracket gets interesting with that oil housing.
Hell, just the oil housing alone is questionable; looking at that now.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*not in the way*

the oil cooler is not really in the way. it can be done


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Yeah? You guys that know something start posting up the details then!


Here are some pictures to show my initial concern...

As is, you can see that even the original set up was rubbing the housing. The top part of the Mk1 bracket might have a clearance issues. All that aside, having the Mk1 bracket and bolt fit and still have room to work with has to be ass backwards ridiculous.


































Some thoughts were to have a block off made and just run an external oil filter and cooler (this what I am currently moving forward with) or have the bracket modified to reach over to the starter side. I don't want to use a bolt with a smaller head and run it in from the housing side for a few reasons.

The housing is at the machine guys place still and I have been wanting to mock it up in the engine bay to see how much room I would have with the filter housing and the lower part of the crossmember (spaced out engine mount cup). It's hard to make judgement without having it in place and from memory I just know it's a lot longer.

I know INA makes kit to retro fit a 20v set up but that is not an option at this point.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*info*

I wish I had more info for you but in the mk2 I had to notch the crossmember slightly just next to the motor mount for the oil filter assembly. I also had to grind a very small amount to fit the motor mount bracket next to the cooler but noting drastic or requiring custom fab at all.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Since you had to cut your cross memember to fit the housing (even though you did) it supports some of what I've been talking about.

I am pretty sure I have the oil cooler and engine bracket issue sorted as of last night.

Still need to check clearance to the Mk1 crossmember and engine mount cup. If it is tight that changes a lot; not going to cut the car and there is no way I am going to risk having a plastic housing hit or rub anything.

I am getting my oil housing back tomorrow and will do a mock in a Mk1 for everyone. Even though I still have the 1.8L block in the bay it will still be lined up pretty damn good because of the marks left on the side of the FSI housing where top starter bolt backed out into it.


----------



## blitzsa (Oct 7, 2010)

*mk1 fsi swap*

Location South Africa. Just bought a donor car (2009 model) for this conversion in a 1979 mk1. Do you have any advice so far before I start on my own.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, it can be done... And it has been done already:
This is a scirocco mk2, but practically the same as a golf mk1:
http://www.longstreet-engineering.c..._igallery&view=gallery&id=7&Itemid=60&lang=nl

And some other pics:
http://i33.tinypic.com/ao0w3p.jpg
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/4906/golf3m.jpg

And here is another thread about building a tfsi engine into a mk1(yes in German, but with google translate you will find most of the info you need, along with the pics)


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Those guys did a lot of fabrication work to keep the newer style mounts.

Jim @ race-craft fabrication (Zornig) made me a passenger side one to use the original...








If anyone needs one just drop him a message...


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

nice work!


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

Subscribed. Probably picking up a wrecked 07 GTI this weekend for a song. Hmmmm, I might not sell the motor afterall  opcorn:


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

I did get the car. Now bumping this thread, hoping for some new pictures!

Also, any links to some info about these motors? I'm just about clueless with these newer motors, but have been around the earlier stuff for a long time.


----------

